
Wikipedia traffic statistics for Hacker News (or any other article) - ColinWright
http://stats.grok.se/en/201108/Hacker_News
======
emw
<http://toolserver.org/~emw/wikistats/> is an augmented traffic statistics
tool that shows daily Wikipedia page traffic over arbitrary time periods. It
also allows users to see traffic for multiple articles in a given time period,
or different language versions of the same article, and gives summary
statistics for each data set and some very basic automated inferencing on the
cause of traffic spikes (e.g. Michael Jackson's). The tool gets its data from
stats.grok.se.

[http://toolserver.org/~emw/wikistats/?p1=Hacker_News&pro...](http://toolserver.org/~emw/wikistats/?p1=Hacker_News&project1=en&from=12/10/2007&to=8/10/2011&plot=1)

------
alexmuller
This is my favourite: <http://stats.grok.se/en/201107/Rupert_Murdoch> (it's
amazing to think how influential Wikipedia could be at times like that)

------
EGreg
Woohoo! The page I started on Wikipedia has more hits:

<http://stats.grok.se/en/201108/Hessian_matrix>

------
remi
Too bad Wikirank has been shut down... it was a great way to visualize
Wikipedia pages traffic.

<http://www.veen.com/jeff/archives/000998.html>

The stats data dumps are available here: <http://dammit.lt/wikistats/>

------
avgarrison
Airbnb's traffic stats were interesting last month. See if you can guess when
news of the incident became viral: <http://stats.grok.se/en/201107/Airbnb>

------
Stuk
For the Hacker_News article there seems to be a peak every Tuesday in July
(and to some extent May). I wonder why?

~~~
eli
Many B2B sites have peak traffic Tuesday or Wednesday.

------
jroes
Interesting. This could be used as a detailed companion to Google's search
numbers for market research.

~~~
janesvilleseo
Yes, this most certainly has a lot of potential for that aspect. This tool
could serve as a way to validate your assumptions where for pages that are
ranking well on Google.

------
alexholehouse
There's no data for 24th/25th Jan 2010. Any ideas why?

------
wdr1
What's the source of the data?

------
pitdesi
Would be nice to see this on a monthly or weekly basis to track overall
trends.

This page shows the most popular articles (Dec '10):
<http://stats.grok.se/en/>

Interesting, though I can't figure out for the life of me what
Special:Export/Robert L. Bradley, Jr and Special:Export/William Kurtz Wimsatt,
Jr are doing there.

(Robert L Bradley Jr: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_L._Bradley,_Jr>.
William Kurtz Wimsatt, jr:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Kurtz_Wimsatt,_Jr.>)

~~~
emw
You can view traffic for the last 30 days at
<http://stats.grok.se/en/latest/Hacker_News>.

I agree that seeing page view counts on a weekly or monthly basis would be
interesting. I'll add a feature to <http://toolserver.org/~emw/wikistats/> so
that users can "bin" view counts for pages into weekly or monthly (or
arbitrary-time length) units. If you have other feature requests, please keep
them coming.

